# Butter!



## chickenhelmet

Yeah the Bosch stuff is pricey, but wow! I had some no name brand someone gave me. Saved those extra pennies and bought the 1591EVSK Barrel Grip. Wow out loud! I don't plan on having to buy another one, but I would in a heartbeat. 
Nice review. Love their stuff!!


----------



## Tim_456

sounds like a great tool. I haven't used any Bosch tools in the past but I am in the market for a new JS, this review will certainly help nail down which one I get.
Thanks for taking the time to write a great review!
Thanks,
T.


----------



## mtkate

The first time I used a Bosch jigsaw (after burning out and old Black and Decker) I had the same exact reaction. The thing cuts like butter. Once you go Bosch, you can never go back! Every subsequent use, I keep saying "wow! Like butter!"


----------

